# Phone problems in 545 and 745



## facedoc (Aug 11, 2003)

BMW v90 phone installed: cannot access any service that requires post dialing number input to key up voice mail commands, answering machine prompts, etc. in the 545. Now I have heard that in the 745 cannot swap phone calls with call waiting service. May even be the same for the 545. Any fixes? or Just a big goofup.


----------



## LowTech (Sep 22, 2002)

*Try this*

Programing the phone using a pause function and the telecommander send key for voice mail.

See phone instructions . Enter number with pause for passcode: 
Press Function 
Press Send. 
You will see: Insert Pause o 
Press Dot
Enter code
You can enter as many pauses and codes as you need to check multiple mailboxes or extensions.

When dialing the number, open the telecommander pad on the Seven. Press the send or off-hook key (upper right) when the time is right. The code will be dialed in automatically. Can repeat for multiple voicemail or passcodes. Convenient and safe.

Call waiting - try pressing the dial key on the telecommander. Does not work from steering wheel. Phone integration on 745 is a joke...


----------

